# New Reel...Shimano Scorpion XT 1001



## nathanielrthomas (May 12, 2010)

Just ordered myself a new reel. Its the new Shimano Scorpion XT 1001. I was gonna get another curado e7, but I didnt want the 7:1 gear ratio. This reel is the same size as the new Core 51MG7(smaller than the Curado E),Its aluminum, not magnesium, with 7 bearings like the curado instead of 9 like th Core. For those that dont know about JDM reels, this is a good indicator that Shimano will be producing a Curado 100/101E for the US market, and probably in a 6.x:1 gear ratio. I really hate the fact that you have to choose between a 5:1 or 7:1 gear rario in the new Curado E. And I fish lefty, so Im limited to just the 7:1 gears. Ive been having to use the Citica E as an alternative. The new Scorpion is a good(but expensive) alternative to the Citica, if you want a good medium gear ratio. 

I repair and supertune Shimano baitcasters if you guys got any questions about your own reels. Mostly as a hobby. Im no professional by any means, but I know the ins and outs of Shimanos. I do bearings, gears, polishing of internal parts, etc. Its really fun and not as complicated as you might think.


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2010)

Nice reel! Love my scorpions. I only upgraded the bearings on them.


----------



## Mattman (May 13, 2010)

I have the 1501. Love it.


----------



## simone10 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi!
Please, I'd like to know where you guys bought the Shimano Scorpion XT 1001, 'cause it's been so difficult to find it at a local dealer! I found it on Ebay, however, the delivery time is long (22 days) and I need it ASAP. Any ideas?
Thanks!
simone10


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Oct 6, 2010)

I bought mine on Ebay. Took about 2 weeks to ship. I dont know if there is a way to get one faster being that most of these reels have to be imported from japan. The new Curado 50/51 is pretty much identical to the scorpion 1000/1001 XT and can be aquired locally or within 2-3 days off Ebay.


----------



## simone10 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, Nathaniel!  
I really appreciated your comments!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweeet!


----------

